

Django 1.2.3 released - bfirsh
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2010/sep/10/123/

======
Das_Bruce
Cool, I've just started using Django so it's good to see it's still being
developed.

~~~
studer
Django seems to be a pretty active project, so I'm not sure what gave you the
impression that it wasn't developed:

<http://code.djangoproject.com/timeline>

Looks like the 1.2.2 security release they did earlier this week was a bit
rushed, partially because the security issue was reported via the public bug
tracker instead of the security contact address.

------
mattdw
It's a little worrying that the release is essentially just a fix for patch
and package mistakes in 1.2.2. I know that 1.2.2 was a pretty urgent security
update, but to re-update it a day later because the patch was broken _and_ you
botched the packaging just doesn't fill me with confidence.

------
joeuser12
_yawn_

~~~
zoomzoom
I have to agree that a routine update to security features hardly qualifies as
front-page news. No wonder the Ruby guys think Python is no fun!

~~~
code_duck
We should whip up some artificial controversy based on personality clashes
between two or more immature community icons!

